# Prairie rev limiter stuck in forward neutral & reverse



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a prairie 360 that seems like it's in limp mode as my brute does. I checked the belt switch under the cover, & did the belt light reset but no change. The four wheel drive doesn't work either. The actuator doesn't make any noise or vibration like it's trying to work. Anyone have this happen?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

have you checked theswitch in the cover to see if it actually works , the one with the 2 wire plug it is a normally closed switch so all you need to do is unplug it at the connector, an use a 0hm meter to see if you have continunitty( resistance) between the 2 wires


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

You know, I was out at river run yesterday. This guy on a prairie 360 kept driving it around giving it hell because it wouldn't rev up right, which to me sounded like limp mode. Must be a coincidence? lol Anyways, i'd start checking plugs..


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wasn't me. My prairie has been sitting out in the elements for about 3 months or more. Still fired right up yesterday but just wouldn't go. So its parked again. Ill check the wires. Thanks


----------

